# R100



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

I want to go pending on work and a ride !!!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I am really thinking about it now after last sunday...hmmm but do I have enough money...


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

It depends on which one you're talking about. I'm conna make the 4 mile trek to the one by me in August.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Are they comin back to Canada? If so where?


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Nope.
Close enough.Saganaw.
Gonna be an awesome weekend with good friends


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Indeed... booking hotel room today, registration to follow... 

the question is, am I actually going to take nothing but a trad bow...


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Indeed... booking hotel room today, registration to follow...
> 
> the question is, am I actually going to take nothing but a trad bow...


Arrows prolly wouldn't be a bad idea too lol :wink:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Hmmmmmm.... For a trad shooter, wouldn't 100 targets mean you would need to take 100 arrows?


----------



## jesster77 (Aug 2, 2010)

the r-100 is tentatively coming to kelowna, british columbia nxt year.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Trad shooters only need 3 arrows.
One for shooting targets and the other 2 arrows to balance your quiver. lol.


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Im hoping ill be able too!
Brandon


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

heh, 3 arrows are not enuff... might need 4


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Leaving tomorrow am. Gonna be to much fun!


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know what the ground contitions have been like in saginaw? Would tall rubbers be manditory?


----------

